# Frog pictures



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Had a chance to get a couple shots of frogs with my phone last night. Wanted to share, mostly because I wanted to rest out the tapatalk app.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Love them retics......


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks! 
In case anyone was wondering, pics are...

1. R. Reticulata
2. E. Anthonyi ''highland''
3. O. Pumilio blue jean 
4. O. Pumilio Bri Bri
5. O. Pumilio Chirique Grande
6. O. Pumilio Bastimentos

The Chirique and the blue jean are grow outs from my adult pairs.
The highland anthonyi are also hold backs from my breeding trio. They are beginning to call at ~ 7 months, so I may get some breeding soon in their grow out tank. Good news for anyone attending Microcosm (hint hint  ) 
The Bri Bri began calling about a month ago. Hoping I have a female. They are also set up as a trio and I have not seen any aggression at all, so fingers crossed for a 1.2. 

Happy frogging!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few more pics 

















Chirique fresh out of the water 









Tadpole set up









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Love the color on that basti!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> A few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quinquivittatus! Me jealous. I do one day plan on getting some in future years, however as far as a source goes I only know of you. I also love the pums!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

erik s said:


> Love them retics......


Me too! I can't believe it let me get that close to it for that picture! 

Frog dude! How's WY? There are a few people I know of working with them. When you're ready, let me know. I'll help you find some


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics Brian! Love the quinquivittatus.
Any of those Highland anthonyi in the grow out looking female?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Frog dude! How's WY? There are a few people I know of working with them. When you're ready, let me know. I'll help you find some


Cold! Yesterday the high noon temperature was about -5 maybe. It never even broke above zero all day yesterday. But the cold winter just makes the summer all the better, if that makes any sense. Also, just 30min away there are a couple of beautiful state parks! Beavers, moose, black bears, etc. Beautiful hikes there too.

As for the quinq's it'll be a while but when I'm ready I let you know!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Paul G said:


> Great pics Brian! Love the quinquivittatus.
> Any of those Highland anthonyi in the grow out looking female?


There are about 14 of them in the grow out tank, at least half are 7+ months old now. I pretty much just feed them heavily and leave them alone so I haven't really had much chance to look them over very well other than making sure they are getting big and look well fed. Every time I open the tank they popcorn around and to make it worse they like to hang out at the top right by the opening so every now and then I have to chase one down in the frog room after I open the tank to feed. Needless to say, that's one of the main reasons I don't go in their viv very often. 
I'll keep a lookout for you. I know you have been looking for a while now.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Couple pics of the Santa Isabelle anthonyi









Eggs









Tads in tank 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love anthonyi, especially the "Highlands". 
You really have a wonderful collection - quinquevittatus are simply fabulous!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

``Donny, you're outta your element!`` *grin*

And I agree with everyone. Stupendous images for a wonderful collection!

Now where did _The Dude_ get off to....?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Couple more...

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Now you're just teasing with those A. quinquevittatus pics!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice surprise to come home to tonight!

















And my banded imitators were out too...











Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Brian. ...what begonia is that your fant is on????


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It was just labeled ''angel wing begonia'' when I got it. Not 100% sure where I even got it from anymore. Grows tall. I have it in a couple tanks and it grows pretty fast. Underside of the leaves are red.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep ....looks just like one of the plants I got from you...thanks for the info ...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few more pics from tonight 

































Southern variabilis, basti, basti, Christobal. 
I'm really liking the quality of photos this phone takes, especially since its kind of old. I really like the ease of photo uploads through tapatalk too. 

Anyway, hope you guys enjoy! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few pics from tonight...

































And the one non dart inhabitant other then inverts...









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are some nice frogs Brian! Love the basti and trivittata. Are those lowland or white banded fants?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you very much! They are lowland fants. Super cool frogs IMO. 
I came home and caught the basti hanging out on that leaf with 3 good tads. Crappy pic from last night but I didn't want to freak her out by opening the door. 
Finally observed some breeding activity from the trivs too! Fingers crossed for eggs soon! The foggy/crappy pic of the little green frogs are my Chirique Grande pair. They have been pretty prolific for me. The belly shot is of my green sirensis and the frog on the film cup is a Baja Huallaga imitator who also recently has begun to lay. Here's to hoping for a great spring in the frog room!



thedude said:


> Those are some nice frogs Brian! Love the basti and trivittata. Are those lowland or white banded fants?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

awesome pics very very enjoyable thread. 
can you get some pics of how your rack(s) look too?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll get some pics and post them tonight or tomorrow. Nothing fancy. Standard bakers racks except for the closet that I built shelves in.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of the racks. Poor quality pics, but pics none the less. 

















































































Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry about the quality of the last pictures. They came out pretty dark. I'll try and get some individual tank shots and some tad pics up next.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a few. Nothing special. Many of my tanks are old and overgrown. Nothing to look at, trust me! Lol. 

Southern variabilis









Bri Bri 









Veradero pic









Veradero viv 









Chirique Grande viv









Solarte viv









Reticulata viv 









Blue jean grow out tank









Some frog pics...

Solarte New hopeful male 









In viv morphed SI anthonyi









3 stripe green trivs 

















Green sirensis


















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Brian, what plant is that in your blue jean grow out tank?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

erik s said:


> Hey Brian, what plant is that in your blue jean grow out tank?


I think it's actually a weed that hitchhiked in the substrate. I have an ABG style mix that I purchase from a sponsor here on DB. It has grown in half of the viv's I have used it in. I was pulling it for a while, but I began to like the "grassy" look to it and it provides great ground cover so I figured I would let it grow in and see what it looked like. The frogs seem to like it and that's good enough for me!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Those frogs look fantastic!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess you could call this an amphibious landing! 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Bahia Grande


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally got eggs from my UE 3 stripe Huallaga canyon green trivs!!! Super excited about these! 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I found this and 2 other much older frogletts hopping around the Christobal viv tonight! These are 2011 imports that I have had for almost 2 years now. Sometimes patience is the key...


















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Man Creek froglet just came out of the water! Guess they like it in there! 

























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Congrats for new born frogs


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Found a nice developing tad in my quinq tank tonight! Whoo hoo!! 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Man, you have a really great collection. All of those frogs look super healthy and it shows by their production. Great Job!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quinquevittatus belly shot! 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Retic party!









Mom and her baby eating 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

More quinquevitattus...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Blue jean baby...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few more pics. 3 more quinquevitattus coming out of the water soon...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its awesome to see someone working with quinquevittatus. They are so rarely offered for sale, I'm seriously worried they will fall out of the hobby. I don't have any myself, but have been considering getting some from a friend. I just need the time and space to expand to _Adelphobates_.

Keep up the good work

John

EDIT: I just noticed the reticulatus! They seem to be in danger of falling out of the hobby, too. I'm glad there is someone looking out for these great frogs!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks John. If only my retics were as productive as my quinqs...



FroggyKnight said:


> Its awesome to see someone working with quinquevittatus. They are so rarely offered for sale, I'm seriously worried they will fall out of the hobby. I don't have any myself, but have been considering getting some from a friend. I just need the time and space to expand to _Adelphobates_.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> ...


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Over the line!!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few mor pics. Solarte and retics


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few more pics from tonight.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Basti female








Green leg lamasi/sirensis belly shot








One of my banded offspring


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I must have missed your post when you first put it up.

Blue Jeans is my favorite Pumilio and I hardly ever see pictures of Quinquivitattus.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I added a new LED light from simple led solutions on my man creek viv. I love the light it puts out. Also got a few pics of some new frogletts. I love them when they are this small!
Also got a pic of my Baja huallaga imis and my chirique mommy having breakfast with a youngster.


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

nice collection.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That Man Creek viv is looking really nice, Brian! I still like that floating background and I've used that same idea in a few of my vivs. 

Very nice froglet pics, too!

John


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks John! That LED light really makes it pop. I wish I could get decent pics of some of my other frogs. I'll keep trying lol


----------



## desertFrogger (Mar 15, 2012)

How much time per week do you spend take care of all your frogs?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have mostly thumbs and pumilio so I can let them do the heavy lifting for the most part. I can keep everyone fed and watered with about half hour a night and an hour or so additional once a week. Usually I spend more time once the family is in bed for my own personal enjoyment though. Its mostly automated so if I wanted I could do half hour every 3rd day plus an hour once a week and be fine.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Found 2 fresh morphs in my basti tank tonight! Totally stoked! The female is a bright orange and the male is a gold dust. Managed to get a couple crappy pics...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! One of the many joys of keeping pumilio is never knowing how many frogs you really have... 


I really like that first pic. The contrast between the parent and the little one is just great 

John


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I totally agree John! Nothing better than thinking nothing is going on in a viv and finding a gem like this. 1 day before I leave for vacation too! Already shaping up to be one of the best weeks ever!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

First reticulata popped its front legs today! Found a couple more fertile eggs as well.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool, nice job! I assume that is the striped morph? I've always liked retics, I wish they were easier to find and to keep.

John


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Have any FTS of your quinq tank? Specifically interested in how/where you see breeding activity.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

My quinq viv is one of the ugliest you'll ever see. Its a foam background with lots of cork for depth but it has mostly been over grown with philodendron "silver blue". All of my egg laying and tad deposits are on the ground. Eggs in film canisters, tads in salsa cups, film cans and even petri dishes. Kinda embarrassed to show this, but hey... It works! 
Its an 18x24 zoo med. I have at least 7 in my group. No clue to sex ratio, I rarely see more than 2 at a time.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Solarte surprise!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally got my first Quepos granulifera! I'll be searching for a proven female soon  They have been on my want list for years...
Also building a new viv. It has a cool tree trunk from J.L. Exotics stock of universal rock backgrounds (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) Also has a air circulation system. Here's a quick pic. I'm gonna do a build thread when its done if I like it.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet!! Congrats Brian!

That's an awesome frog, be sure to share more pics when you get the chance. I can't wait to see how the new viv will come together 

John


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I finally got a good pic of my male basti.


----------

